# Fun day chasin' bunnies



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Jumped 5 bunnies today, got one. First time out this season for far. A lot of fun with my partners from work. No dogs. 

Hope everyone else is having a good new year so far.


----------



## dknollie (Feb 1, 2014)

Nicely done! It was an awesome afternoon for it.


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

You know for all the attention that deer hunting gets its a shame that more people don't spend a day stomping some brush in rabbit country. It's a great way to get some midwinter exercise and have some laughs with friends. Well done


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

I don't think its a shame at all. Let the majority deer hunt. Less idiots to contend with in the rabbit areas LOL


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Exercise for sure, we walked 5 miles up and down hills etc etc. Felt great.


----------



## Gottafish! (Jan 30, 2009)

I got out last Sunday after several weeks of (7) days a week at work. What a treat it was for sure! 

Should have seen the look on my face and my poor shooting skills when I kicked that first brush pile...........and a huge rabbit actually appeared like a lightning bolt!

I don't know which one of us was more surprised. :yikes: lol!


----------

